# Misc Wood (moving) Sale



## Dave Martell (Nov 12, 2021)

All _*stabilized*_ by K&G (Knife & Gun)!


*Shipping - $9* (buy 1 or 10 blocks...only $9 shipping!)
USA only..._sorry to the international sales means shipping quotes and I just don't have the time for that.



All sales are final - no returns accepted.

PM to purchase!_ 




*Hawaiian Signature Wood *
Highly Spalted Ink Line - Nicest I've Seen!

*DOUBLE* size blocks!

Block A - 9.25" x 1.375" x 1.5"

Block B - 9.375" x 1.25" x 1.5"* SOLD*


Please note that the blocks haven't been sanded post-stabilization so they show rough in the pictures and are slightly warped.
Warping is normally seen with spalted woods during the stabilization process so the blocks are left oversized for squaring up purposes which you'll want to do before working into handle form.



*$99* each
_($49.50 per handle)


Pictures show all sides....._


















Here's some examples of handles made by Stefan Keller using this material, he loved this stuff.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2021)

Block "B" is *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

*Shipping - $9* (buy 1 or 10 blocks...only $9 shipping!)
USA only..._sorry to the international sales means shipping quotes and I just don't have the time for that._



_All sales are final - no returns accepted.

PM to purchase!_



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Ancient Bog Oak* - *$49 SOLD*
_(originally sold for *$75* in 2013) _

*5460 yrs old!* _(carbon dated)_

From Ukraine

Stabilized

Very dense/heavy

Size - 5.5" x 1.25" x 2.5"

Pictures taken in direct sunlight. In this light the block shows brown and black streaks but indoors the block is much darker, almost black, with a shimmering mineral deposit effect.



















Here's Mark from BurlSource talking about this batch of wood...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

*Shipping - $9* (buy 1 or 10 blocks...only $9 shipping!)
USA only..._sorry to the international sales means shipping quotes and I just don't have the time for that.


All sales are final - no returns accepted.

PM to purchase!_



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Thuya Burl*
Comes from Morocco

Very oily and needs careful prep pre-glueup.

Has a distinct smell that is IMO sort of nice.

Not stabilized! As I understand it this wood is never stabilized because it's so oily and just makes for a big mess when it's attempted.

You should expect, even when buffed and oiled, a shiny but matte finish. I wouldn't go heavy on the finishing oil with this wood, I'd use something thin like Tung Oil Finish here.






*Double Block* - *$110*

Size - 5.75" x 1.25" x 3.5"

This block is double in size so you can easily get 2 handles out of it, great when making a matching set!

The color is a deep yellow(y)/brown orange with some nice swirly chatoyance and lots of eyes. Top quality!



















*Single Block* - *$75*

Size - 5" x 1" x 1.5"

This block will require some extra care when working as it's a bit porous. I would use it for a wa handle vs western because it'll be better suited to octagonal shaping which is way more forgiving than curvy westerns are.

And even though it's not as top quality as the double block above it has a LOT more character and is one of the finest/tightest patterned (on all 4 sides!) blocks of Thuya Burl that I've ever seen and should provide for a spectacular handle when finished.

*Note - This block isn't even sanded, it's still got bandsaw marks in it, so it shows poorly in pictures..... _but_..... when it's wet it pops like you wouldn't believe! 




















Here is a Stefan Keller handle made from lesser, yet still very high, quality Thuya Burl than what's listed here...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2021)

Bog Oak is *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2021)

Single Block - Thuya Burl - is on hold pending payment.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 16, 2021)

Block "A" Hawaiian Signature Wood is still available! 



Dave Martell said:


> All _*stabilized*_ by K&G (Knife & Gun)!
> 
> 
> *Shipping - $9* (buy 1 or 10 blocks...only $9 shipping!)
> ...


----------

